# Verschickt Amazon Retouren als Neuware?



## falko76 (12. November 2016)

Habe diese Woche zweimal eine G403 Prodigy Maus bei Amazon bestellt. 

Beide Male kam die Verpackung mit doppelter Verklebung, d.h. der erste Aufkleber war bereits durchtrennt und ein zweiter oben drüber geklebt. Siehe Bild.

Bei beiden Exemplaren war das Mausrad defekt. Schon komisch.

Habe dieses Jahr schonmal die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Amazon bereits geöffnete und benutzte Ware an mich verschickt hat (als Neuware). Das war eine Microsoft Tastaturen Kombo.

Habt ihr das auch schon erlebt, oder sind das Einzelfälle?


----------



## azzih (12. November 2016)

Da ich selbst einige Erfahrungen in der Branche habe kann ich dir sagen dass das wohl jeder Händler mehr oder weniger exzessiv macht.  Ist reine Mathematik: Die Margen bei Elektronik sind derartig mies das man pleite gehen würde wenn man alles was innerhalb der 14 tägigen Rückgabefrist zurückbekommt als B-Waren vermüllen würde. Diese "ich bestell mal 3 Sachen, mach alles auf und schick den Rest zurück"-Mentalität kostet die Händler dann noch das wenige an Margen das sie erwirtschaften.

Allerdings sollte keine Defektware verschickt werden, das versteht sich wohl von selbst.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (12. November 2016)

Retouren?Könnte sein,aber das ist wieder spekulation von mir.
Aber Amazon hat doch seit kurzem das neu eingeführt mit General überholte Elektronik bei Amazon.
Haste sowas in der hinsicht vielleicht erhalten?Der Preis für die Ware war Neuwarenpreis,oder?
Oder war die Ware reduziert gewesen?Und du meinst der Siegel war schon geöffnet gewesen oder wie meinste das jetzt?
Oder ist das am Siegel nur eingedruckt gewesen und deswegen jene spuren hinterlassen?Pack doch einfach aus und schau mal rein ob das gebrauchs spuren ect.sind.
Und ob es einwandfrei funktioniert.Hatte auch schon kartons/Verpackungen wo es leicht zerbeult oder angedrückt war.Aber deswegen würde ich mir erstmal keine sorgen machen.
Das ding kannste immer noch zurück schicken wenn was sein sollte.

grüße Brex


----------



## drstoecker (12. November 2016)

Hast du neu bei Amazon gekauft oder warehouesedealz als wie neu?


----------



## AMD-FXler (20. November 2016)

Jap, das scheint jetzt öffter zu passieren.
Hab Donnerstag ein 310 Euro MoBo bekommen, was ebenfalls bereits geöffnet wurde. Und das Teil war defekt... aber sowas von...
Wenn es nicht ein Garantiefall gewesen wäre, hätte ich wohl woanders gekauft. Was ich ab jetzt auch tun werde...


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2016)

AMD-FXler schrieb:


> Jap, das scheint jetzt öffter zu passieren.
> Hab Donnerstag ein 310 Euro MoBo bekommen, was ebenfalls bereits geöffnet wurde. Und das Teil war defekt... aber sowas von...
> Wenn es nicht ein Garantiefall gewesen wäre, hätte ich wohl woanders gekauft. Was ich ab jetzt auch tun werde...



Du kaufst jetzt woanders?


----------

